# Dogs on public land



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2015)

My local council have put notices up in cemeteries and parks in the borough asking the public what they think about government proposals to stop dog owners from using public land to exercise their dogs. 
http://www.hyndburnbc.gov.uk/site/scripts/news_article.php?newsID=1210
If there's a ban then where can we go to exercise our dogs? There are plenty of fields around here but farmers aren't exactly dog friendly and not many will don their wellington boots and go that far. The pavements will become the new dog walking areas, with dog mess increasing on public highways. I know dog mess is a problem in parks but is a ban reasonable?


----------



## martint235 (28 Sep 2015)

They should be asked to provide an area of the park that's specifically for dog walkers. It still becomes unpleasant though with a number of dogs in a smaller area. Or complain to your council and organise some kind of petition, I'm guessing there's a fair few people with dogs in that area. 

However laziness in dog owners is something I detest so particularly when it comes to larger dogs they should be getting their a**e in gear and getting out into the fields. I've never had an issue with farmers around Nelson so long as you can demonstrate you've got control over the dog.


----------



## vernon (28 Sep 2015)

A ban is reasonable in my opinion. Kids are less likely to roll around in the rough and tumble of play on public highways than they are on public land so are less likely to come into contact with dog faeces if dogs are banned from the parks/public ground. The compromise suggested by @martint235 is a sensible one and is something that you need to suggest in your response to the consultation.


----------



## Andy_R (28 Sep 2015)

There are no "government proposals to stop dog owners from using public land to exercise their dogs.". What has happened is that parliament have updated laws regarding antisocial behaviour. It is the local government that is planning to use this with regard to dogs. The Act of Parliament can be found here


----------



## Crackle (28 Sep 2015)

You mean the PSPO stuff, i.e. this stuff
_
The guidance considers its use in relation to dogs and alcohol:
In relation to dogs and their owners, a PSPO could, for example:
exclude dogs from designated areas (e.g. a children’s play area in a park);
require dog faeces to be picked up by owners;
require dogs to be kept on leads;
restrict the number of dogs that can be walked by one person at any one time; and_

So not all public spaces and not even all of a public space or just some conditions in a public space i.e. nothing to get excited about and usually sensibly executed. Like near me, you can't take dogs into the kids playground, well duh....of course not. Or beach bans such as already exist or completely overwhelmed dog walkers who can't possibly control the eight dogs they've got. All seems OK to me, though there's probably a council which goes OTT somewhere. A lot decide they haven't got the money to enforce a ban and so don't do it anyhow, again my council decided this about one part of a beach.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2015)

Dogs on leads in public spaces - fine.
Dogs "one word from me and it does as it likes" charging around loose in public spaces - not fine.
Dogs exercising, under control, in public spaces - fine.
Dogs evacuating their bowels in public places - not fine.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2015)

Slopes get slippery when covered in dog doodoo I find. 

Non-dog owning folk are just tired of out of control pets spoiling their enjoyment of public spaces, e.g. wrecking picnics, frightening children, and of having to deal with the disgusting ordure they too often leave behind, tis all.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3926906, member: 9609"]I think dog owners need to wake up and start campaigning vigorously against any and all restrictions - i think we are at the top of a slippery slope that will eventually see dogs banned from society.[/QUOTE]
You should start a campaign group, the Association of British Dogs.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3926941, member: 9609"]I don't disagree with you entirely, but do worry that the anti dog lobby is becoming so strong that the balance could be tipped the other way and owning and enjoying the companionship of dogs may just become too difficult. [/QUOTE]
There's not much evidence of that locally.

I own a Jack Russell/Staffie cross, and should it need to be stated, I pick up after him, as well as not taking him into areas marked "No Dogs". His anti-social behaviour consists, in the most part, of barking at busses.

I often see several dog owners letting their mutts roam free on the local park (clearly signposted "No Dogs") and my own dog ownership has not made me immune to stepping in the leavings of those canines unfortunate enough to be owned by the congenitally inconsiderate. I'm not sure whether there is a feeling of persecution abroad in the hearts of Cheshire East's dog owners - if there is, I would venture that it has not proved ominous enough to provoke a change in behaviour.


----------



## Chromatic (28 Sep 2015)

Andy_R said:


> There are no "government proposals to stop dog owners from using public land to exercise their dogs.". What has happened is that parliament have updated laws regarding antisocial behaviour. It is the local government that is planning to use this with regard to dogs. The Act of Parliament can be found here



You are @User AICMFP


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Sep 2015)

User said:


> It's a few irresponsible dog owners getting all the others tarred with the same brush.



Like everything else.... People are sh*t, so lets ban them instead of dogs


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Sep 2015)

I don't think there should be any sort of "ban" but more enforcement options would help.

I live on a quiet cul-de-sac with public access land opposite. Some of the dog owners go there for a lovely chat & let their dogs run completely unsupervised - over my front garden where they have been known to do a crafty crap before the owners catch up with them. On one occasion two dogs even came round the side into the back garden to get at our rabbit. The owners were still yapping away in the field totally oblivious when I went out there shouting for them to come & get their dogs out of our garden. Sheepish doesn't cover it..


----------



## Electric_Andy (28 Sep 2015)

It's the same as any type of litter, if they provided more bags and bins then the problem wouldn't be as widespread, but then people complain that the red poop bins spoiling the view. I've seen many dog owners search their bags and pickets for bags, but then walk away because they haven't got one. Maybe a bag vending machine, 10p per bag?


----------



## SteveF (28 Sep 2015)

What next, no cycling in public places? Am sure some people would/do consider cyclists a nuisance..


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Sep 2015)

Electric_Andy said:


> I've seen many dog owners search their bags and pickets for bags, but then walk away because they haven't got one. Maybe a bag vending machine, 10p per bag?


They're doing it wrong.

We have a roll of bags that clips to the dog lead (the idea being that we can't take the dog out without bags that way - those run you about £1 at your local discounter, with 3 rolls of bags), and there are few pairs of my jeans that don't also have spare bags in the pockets. As for the bins, if we're not near one, I carry the poop home. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Crackle (28 Sep 2015)

I've got farking dog bags everywhere. Some went to France this year and some went over the Glyders a few weeks ago and the dog wasn't with me in either instance. Quite a few get washed in the washing machine too.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Sep 2015)

Our local vet gives out bags for free, although we have loads here too. In fact, if you ask me to get something out of the pocket of just about any jacket I have, I'll be likely to pull out loads of the things in the process before I find what it is I am looking for!


----------



## martint235 (28 Sep 2015)

And as I mentioned quite a few empty ones just get discarded in our local woods. I'd rather have the dog poo cos it's unlikely to be on the path.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Sep 2015)

martint235 said:


> And as I mentioned quite a few empty ones just get discarded in our local woods. I'd rather have the dog poo cos it's unlikely to be on the path.



Probably accidentally fallen out my pocket when I was looking for something! 

Seriously though, yes, the bags can be just as much of a nuiscence thanks to lazy people.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2015)

User said:


> It's a few irresponsible dog owners getting all the others tarred with the same brush.


It's the majority of dog owners getting the responsible few tarred with the same brush.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2015)

martint235 said:


> And as I mentioned quite a few empty ones just get discarded in our local woods. I'd rather have the dog poo cos it's unlikely to be on the path.


Do your locals fill the bags with shite and then throw them into the trees? Quite the thing in some locations hereabouts.


----------



## Andy_R (28 Sep 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It's the majority of dog owners getting the responsible few tarred with the same brush.


Nope. You obviously have an agenda against dogs and their owners.


----------



## vernon (28 Sep 2015)

SteveF63 said:


> What next, no cycling in public places? Am sure some people would/do consider cyclists a nuisance..



Cyclists don't crap on the grass and paths in public places....


----------



## Andy_R (28 Sep 2015)

vernon said:


> Cyclists don't crap on the grass and paths in public places....


No...they do it in the bushes out of sight....


----------



## vernon (28 Sep 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Do your locals fill the bags with shite and then throw them into the trees? Quite the thing in some locations hereabouts.



The canalside trees, fences and bushes are festooned with bags of dog shite along the Leeds/Liverpool canal at the Liverpool end. At first I thought is was some weird form of tribute before I realise it was a tribute to their laziness and anti social behaviour.


----------



## vernon (28 Sep 2015)

Andy_R said:


> No...they do it in the bushes out of sight....



Speaking from experience?


----------



## Andy_R (28 Sep 2015)

vernon said:


> Speaking from experience?


Absolutley


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Sep 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> My local council have put notices up in cemeteries and parks in the borough asking the public what they think about government proposals to stop dog owners from using public land to exercise their dogs.
> http://www.hyndburnbc.gov.uk/site/scripts/news_article.php?newsID=1210
> If there's a ban then where can we go to exercise our dogs? There are plenty of fields around here but farmers aren't exactly dog friendly and not many will don their wellington boots and go that far. The pavements will become the new dog walking areas, with dog mess increasing on public highways. I know dog mess is a problem in parks but is a ban reasonable?



The tyranny of democracy.

I suspect they will be thinking if excluding dogs from some, not all public spaces.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2015)

vernon said:


> The canalside trees, fences and bushes are festooned with bags of dog shite along the Leeds/Liverpool canal at the Liverpool end. At first I thought is was some weird form of tribute before I realise it was a tribute to their laziness and anti social behaviour.


You obviously have an agenda against dogs and their owners.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3926906, member: 9609"]I think dog owners need to wake up and start campaigning vigorously against any and all restrictions - i think we are at the top of a slippery slope that will eventually see dogs banned from society.[/QUOTE]

Would this be a bad thing? What's the point in pets?

Working animals, zoos, wilderness - fine. 
Robot friends for old people.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Like everything else.... People are sh*t, so lets ban them instead of dogs



There is a correlation, if not causation, between stupid people and bad dogs.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> There is a correlation, if not causation, between stupid people and bad dogs.



Yebbut people are just sh*t anyway. If I knew I wouldn't die of radiation or similar, and I'd be happy forevermore, then I'd be on the first ship to Mars!!


----------



## vernon (28 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> If I knew I wouldn't die of radiation or similar, and I'd be happy forevermore, then I'd be on the first ship to Mars!!



You missed out, 'and make the World a better place.'


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Sep 2015)

vernon said:


> You missed out, 'and make the World a better place.'



Nothing will make this sh*tty planet a better place 


In terms of humanity anyway.


----------



## SD1 (28 Sep 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Nope. You obviously have an agenda against dogs and their owners.


Not sure @vernon is wrong. I suspect the majority don't always pick up their dogs shite. Personally I pick it up wherever I am. Be it in the middle of plowed/stubble field in woods where I have never met anyone. I will pick up other peoples litter but I draw the line at other peoples dog shite. With the amount of litter thrown out of cars (what possible excuse is there for that?) I think it highly likely that the majority fail on occasions to pick it up. And obviously in some case never pick it up.
If caught ? times banned from having a dog.
If caught ? many times throwing litter out of car banned from driving. In both cases it really isn't that hard not to be an inconsiderate scum bag.


----------



## Profpointy (28 Sep 2015)

As always restrictions will only apply to responsible owners. "bad" owners will ignore the restrictions anyway, so the only people banned will be thise whose dogs cause little problem.

I don't even own a dog, never have, but am against banning perfectly reasonable things (if done responsibly) just because someone else disaproves - dictatorship of the majority if you like. It would be quite easy to see a certain other minority pursuit seen as needing restrictions, training, insurance, (effin') road tax or outright banning as it can incovenience others occasionally if done irresponsibly


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Sep 2015)

I think at least part of the problem is that the people who are "bad" owners have the same sort of feelings of entitlement, and exercise similar self exculpatory reasoning that bad drivers do, with a similar degree of societal connivance. Dog owners are no more persecuted than motorists.

(Hence my (evidently poor) jocular suggestion of the *A*ssociation of *B*ritish *D*ogs to stand up for them).


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Sep 2015)

I'm a responsible dog owner. He's micro-chipped, he's insured, we _always_ pick up after him. He's kept on a lead when he should be and is always under control.
I have no problem with dogs being on a lead in places where it's appropriate or with dogs being banned from specific areas of parks etc, although I would comment that dogs need to run to exercise, some breeds needing anything up to two hours a day good exercise and I'm not sure how they'll get that on a lead...

However, there is one big park not a million miles from here where we simply don't take him any more as there are too many nobber dog owners who have no idea about what their responsibilities as an owner are. They are a minority but ruin it for the rest of us.

The council moan that they can't do anything about dog fouling, or dogs running amok, due to budget cuts but I don't believe a word of it. The fine here for not clearing up after your dog is £75. I'm not sure how much the council pay dog wardens but I'm fairly sure that issuing two fines would cover a days wages and any other operational costs and anything above that would place the council in profit. They could make that within 10 minutes of arriving at any number of locations across the city.

So instead we get the usual knee-jerk reaction which is imposing yet more legislation that by their own admission they won't enforce. Very Kafkaesque, i'm sure.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Sep 2015)

Legislation wouldn't work, biological weapons would.


----------



## Tommy2 (28 Sep 2015)

All cyclists run red lights..... Always.


----------



## SD1 (28 Sep 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> some breeds needing anything up to two hours a day good exercise and I'm not sure how they'll get that on a lead...


Seriously? My 4 month old Springer thinks 3 hours is no where near enough and she is rarely on the lead.


----------



## SD1 (28 Sep 2015)

Electric_Andy said:


> I've seen many dog owners search their bags and pickets for bags, but then walk away because they haven't got one. Maybe a bag vending machine, 10p per bag?


What? Don't take the dog out unless you have a packet of bags with you. Your excuse appears to be the state should supply bags. Your next excuse will be they should supply change machines because owners might not have the right change on them.


----------



## Wafer (28 Sep 2015)

So as Tin Pot rightly guessed, they are talking about specific types of areas. Lets read a headline, jump to conclusions and moan about the council even though it's something completely different eh?

If you click through to the consultation the first set of questions are






As a dog owner I'd probably support most of those.


----------



## SD1 (28 Sep 2015)

Electric_Andy said:


> then people complain that the red poop bins spoiling the view.


It's your dogs shite put it in your bin. I carry mine home, up to 4 bags each time (a pup aka shi*ing machine). Why does everyone want their arses wiped!!


----------



## Profpointy (28 Sep 2015)

Wafer said:


> So as Tin Pot rightly guessed, they are talking about specific types of areas. Lets read a headline, jump to conclusions and moan about the council even though it's something completely different eh?
> 
> If you click through to the consultation the first set of questions are
> 
> ...



all would be fair enough, providing imposed honestly - eg designated an entire park as "children's play area" or similar


----------



## Wafer (28 Sep 2015)

I didn't click it to check but they provide a link to show you where the areas classified as children's play areas are...


----------



## Electric_Andy (30 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE="SD1]Don't take the dog out unless you have a packet of bags with you.[/QUOTE] That's a great idea, why don't you tell everyone that? Maybe no-one else knows. End of problem right there.


----------



## SD1 (30 Sep 2015)

Yes glad you know I'm right. Will you be following my advice or will you just stick with snide remarks?


----------



## Profpointy (30 Sep 2015)

does anyone know why it's considered desirable to scoop up dog shyte into a plastic bag and then hang it from a tree branch?

I don't own a dog, and people didn't do it when I was younger


----------



## Electric_Andy (30 Sep 2015)

SD1 said:


> Yes glad you know I'm right. Will you be following my advice or will you just stick with snide remarks?


I won't be following your advice, I don't have a dog! It wasn't meant to be snide, I just think councils should make it as easy as possible for people to do the right thing. granted, you can never make sure that everyone picks up after their animal, but I bet there are lots of people who genuinely forget to take bags with them, or for some reason or another can't take the bag home (if it's split or has a hole in).

It's not as if the council tell us to dispose of our home rubbish, and then say "but you have to provide your own bins". No, they give us separate bins for different rubbish, and collect it on a stated day to make it as easy as possible to do the right thing. Dog poop bags would probably cost councils 2p each, a few more bins would be more expensive but surely better than having shite everywhere?

But I hear you say "we pay taxes for home refuse, therefore we pay for our own bins and their collection". True, but with the above example the sensible people don't pay anything. The ones that have forgotten, pay for it. And the idiots that would never bag it up anyway cannot be educated that way.


----------



## SD1 (30 Sep 2015)

As it happens I double bag them as I have to put them in my shoulder bag I am out to long for me to be carrying them ALL in my hand. She is a puppy and I am beginning to think that the volume of shite exceeds what I feed her! 
As it is my dog I think it is my responsibility to supply the bags. I also think that the dog owner will have to go back to the bin or walk to the bin to get the bags and then say sod it and not bother. It maybe counter productive.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Sep 2015)

User said:


> Some people do that if they are on the outward part of their walk, and collect it on the way back. Others are shoots



At winter approaches I would have thought they would be keeping hold of the filled bag as a handwarmer.


----------



## perplexed (30 Sep 2015)

User said:


> Some people do that if they are on the outward part of their walk, and collect it on the way back. Others are shoots



I'm sure some do. But most of them must be on bloody long walks - usually it's on the trees for days when I see it!


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> does anyone know why it's considered desirable to scoop up dog shyte into a plastic bag and then hang it from a tree branch?


I'm a dog owner, and genuinely have no idea why people do this.


SD1 said:


> As it happens I double bag them as I have to put them in my shoulder bag I am out to long for me to be carrying them ALL in my hand.


S'why I like the tie handle ones - the handles are looped, so it's easy to carry a few, should the need arise, by putting the loops over your finger. One could even swing them jauntily.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Sep 2015)

User said:


> You could drape pairs over the mutt pannier style and have it carry its own shoot.


Sadly, the way mine dislikes loud traffic, is would be poo-buckaroo whenever a bus passed us.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2015)

Doesn't it all boil down to what people think "Public Spaces" really should be? Do they think that (1) they should be administered by a local jobsworth with power to make the citizens' lives a bit awkward or (2) can the local people work something out for themselves without the jobsworth's interference?

Have we all become so infantilised that we automatically reach for option (1). Rant over.


----------



## Andy_R (30 Sep 2015)

Wafer said:


> So as Tin Pot rightly guessed, they are talking about specific types of areas. Lets read a headline, jump to conclusions and moan about the council even though it's something completely different eh?
> 
> If you click through to the consultation the first set of questions are
> 
> ...


Except number 5. Selfish B@st@rds! I'd hammer sausages into the green and then borrow a pack of terriers


----------



## SD1 (30 Sep 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Doesn't it all boil down to what people think "Public Spaces" really should be? Do they think that (1) they should be administered by a local jobsworth with power to make the citizens' lives a bit awkward or (2) can the local people work something out for themselves without the jobsworth's interference?
> 
> Have we all become so infantilised that we automatically reach for option (1). Rant over.


Only option one works. Option 2 doesn't work because lots of people will take the p*ss. The only way option two will work is called vigilantism.
PS the only citizens whose lives are made "awkward" are those that take the p*ss.


----------



## Andy_R (30 Sep 2015)

SD1 said:


> Only option one works. Option 2 doesn't work because lots of people will take the p*ss. The only way option two will work is called vigilantism.
> PS the only citizens whose lives are made "awkward" are those that *dont take the poop*.


FTFY


----------



## Profpointy (30 Sep 2015)

SD1 said:


> Only option one works. Option 2 doesn't work because lots of people will take the p*ss. The only way option two will work is called vigilantism.
> PS the only citizens whose lives are made "awkward" are those that take the p*ss.



I'm with Andy on this - rules tend to constrain the people who don't take the piss. The piss-takers will ignore the rule


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2015)

Suppose that there was a piece of common land somewhere fifty years ago. In the years since, the regulation of it has become smothering. Typically of late.......
No kite flying
No model aircraft
No barbeques
No skating
No cycling
No skateboards
No ball games
No loud music

Meanwhile, a whole forest of signage will have sprouted up from the ground bossing the citizens about. Who do these people think they are? They never owned it in the first place.


----------



## SD1 (30 Sep 2015)

Fifty years ago none of this either existed.


slowmotion said:


> No kite flying
> No model aircraft
> No barbeques
> No skating
> ...


So why pretend it did?


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2015)

SD1 said:


> Fifty years ago none of this either existed.
> 
> So why pretend it did?


 I'm pretty sure I didn't.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2015)

User13710 said:


> Come off it. None of that is on a par with the freedom to leave dogsh1t all over the place.


 Stop talking sh1t.


----------



## SD1 (30 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> I'm with Andy on this - rules tend to constrain the people who don't take the piss. The piss-takers will ignore the rule


How would telling me to pick up my dog shite constrain me? At least you can use rules and so called jobsworths to enforce them. Even if its not perfect but then we don't live in a perfect world...honest we don't.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2015)

User13710 said:


> Stop pretending to be an anarchist when you are anything but.


 I'm not entirely sure that I want to be mistaken for one, but let your wilder fantasies run riot.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Sep 2015)

SD1 said:


> How would telling me to pick up my dog shite constrain me? At least you can use rules and so called jobsworths to enforce them. Even if its not perfect but then we don't live in a perfect world...honest we don't.



The point is banning dogs because irresponsible dog owners.leave dog shoot around rather than picking it up. Responsible dog owners will get banned along with the irresponsible, however irresponsiblr owners will ignore the ban just as they ignored the requirement to pick up shoot.


----------



## perplexed (30 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> The point is banning dogs because irresponsible dog owners.leave dog shoot around rather than picking it up. Responsible dog owners will get banned along with the irresponsible, however* irresponsiblr owners will ignore the ban* just as they ignored the requirement to pick up shoot.



Vigorous and meaningful enforcement would hopefully make the guilty suffer the consequences of being idle tossers.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Sep 2015)

perplexed said:


> Vigorous and meaningful enforcement would hopefully make the guilty suffer the consequences of being idle tossers.



well if your going to enforce isn't it better to clamp down on bad behavior rather than the whole.group - admittedly the former is easier. But hey, it would be much easier to ban bikes than clamp down on RLJ ing


----------



## perplexed (30 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> well if your going to enforce isn't it better to clamp down on bad behavior rather than the whole.group - admittedly the former is easier. But hey, it would be much easier to ban bikes than clamp down on RLJ ing



To be fair, I didn't say I would have a blanket ban - I just pointed out that I would really like to see a meaningful and enthusiastic pursuit of the guilty.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2015)

User13710 said:


> Don't flatter yourself.


Your's, not mine.


----------



## SD1 (30 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> The point is banning dogs because irresponsible dog owners.leave dog shoot around rather than picking it up. Responsible dog owners will get banned along with the irresponsible, however irresponsiblr owners will ignore the ban just as they ignored the requirement to pick up shoot.


I am afraid no matter hard you try you will never get all the shite up. Some areas should simply not have dogs in them.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2015)

User13710 said:


> Yes. And?


Seek help.


----------



## Smurfy (1 Oct 2015)

What I find weird is when people drive their dog to the public park. Why would someone get a dog if they hate walking it so much?


----------



## Profpointy (1 Oct 2015)

YellowTim said:


> What I find weird is when people drive their dog to the public park. Why would someone get a dog if they hate walking it so much?



people drive to the gym to ride stationary bikes. And if you give them a bit of mild ribbing the reactions is similar to suggesting their mother was a lady of negotiable favours


----------



## Smurfy (1 Oct 2015)

Profpointy said:


> does anyone know why it's considered desirable to scoop up dog shyte into a plastic bag and then hang it from a tree branch?
> 
> I don't own a dog, and people didn't do it when I was younger


I think the idea is that one picks up the poop when others are watching, then slings it as soon as the coast is clear.


----------



## MarkF (1 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It's the majority of dog owners getting the responsible few tarred with the same brush.



I agree with him, I don't like dogs but have to walk my mum's daily, I don't have any affinity with other dog owners who I meet so have no problem telling them to clear up their mutt's crap. IMO the majority watch their dogs in "business" and only clean up if somebody is around, or like me, waiting for them to act.

The woods where I walk have many trees liberally sprinkled with little bags of poo, lovely, the excuse of _"We leave them there to pick up on the way back"_ being, well, poo.

The dog walking businesses are the worst, really, you think they clear up after 5/6/7+ dogs?


----------



## Smurfy (1 Oct 2015)

MarkF said:


> IMO the majority watch their dogs in "business" and only clean up if somebody is around, or like me, waiting for them to act.


That is my observation too. If the owner is looking around furtively, you can bet they are wanting to leave it and walk on. I once saw an owner watch their dog do the business. They then produced a wad of tissues, at which point I thought they were going to remove the excrement. I couldn't have been more wrong. They yanked up the dog's tail, wiped the dog's backside, and then discarded the tissue on the ground. Bit draconian, but maybe DNA database of dogs is the answer, with dog owners picking up the bill.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Slopes get slippery when covered in dog doodoo I find.
> 
> Non-dog owning folk are just tired of out of control pets spoiling their enjoyment of public spaces, e.g. wrecking picnics, frightening children, and of having to deal with the disgusting ordure they too often leave behind, tis all.


Oh Mr Ambassador with such hyperbole, you spoil us.

Have you ever had a career as a columnist for the Daily's Mail or Express?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Oct 2015)

MarkF said:


> I agree with him, I don't like dogs but have to walk my mum's daily, I don't have any affinity with other dog owners who I meet so have no problem telling them to clear up their mutt's crap. IMO the majority watch their dogs in "business" and only clean up if somebody is around, or like me, waiting for them to act.
> 
> The woods where I walk have many trees liberally sprinkled with little bags of poo, lovely, the excuse of _"We leave them there to pick up on the way back"_ being, well, poo.
> 
> The dog walking businesses are the worst, really, you think they clear up after 5/6/7+ dogs?


I do like dogs but don't feel any more affinity to the owners than I do to people wearing the same type of shoes as me or to many cyclists.

I'm also happy to tell them to pick up after their dog, its happened a few times & I do it by handing them one of my stash of poo bags and saying: here you go, since you've run out, and give them a grin. never had one refuse my kind offer.

My pal who owns and runs a dog walking business has it specified as a condition of him taking on clients that they provide poo bags with the mutt.


----------



## MarkF (1 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> My pal who owns and runs a dog walking business has it specified as a condition of him taking on clients that they provide poo bags with the mutt.



Oh come on! I'd have that condition too if I was in the dog walking business. I am sure the owners think they are doing their bit............. handing over poo bags, not actually dealing with the poo. In real life, here's what happens.....van parks up, tailgate opens, excited dogs exit into woods and go crackers, 5/6/7+ running off everywhere. You think a person can visually track them all, never mind which ones are crapping?


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2015)

MarkF said:


> Oh come on! I'd have that condition too if I was in the dog walking business. I am sure the owners think they are doing their bit............. handing over poo bags, not actually dealing with the poo. In real life, here's what happens.....van parks up, tailgate opens, excited dogs exit into woods and go crackers, 5/6/7+ running off everywhere. You think a person can visually track them all, never mind which ones are crapping?


My nephew runs a dog walking business. I'd expect the bags to be free as part of the charge for dog walking.


----------



## MarkF (1 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> My nephew runs a dog walking business. I'd expect the bags to be free as part of the charge for dog walking.



Tbh I'd offer that too if I was in the dog walking business.Filling them is another matter.


----------



## SD1 (1 Oct 2015)

MarkF said:


> The woods where I walk have many trees liberally sprinkled with little bags of poo, lovely, the


I find this very odd. Although people don't clean up after their dogs. I have never ever seen dog poo bags left anywhere. This sounds just like car drivers who throw their McDonalds crap out the window.


----------



## SD1 (1 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> My pal who owns and runs a dog walking business has it specified as a condition of him taking on clients that they provide poo bags with the mutt.


It's dog walking business he should be supplying the bags. If you ask them to supply they will be the cheapest possible. The ones your fingers go through. 
PS wilkos are extra thick.


----------



## SD1 (1 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I'm not entirely sure that I want to be mistaken for one, but let your wilder fantasies run riot.


Well stop spouting off like one.


----------



## SD1 (1 Oct 2015)

perplexed said:


> I just pointed out that I would really like to see a meaningful and enthusiastic pursuit of the guilty.


Snipers!! Only joking moderator...not.


----------



## vernon (1 Oct 2015)

SD1 said:


> I find this very odd. Although people don't clean up after their dogs. I have never ever seen dog poo bags left anywhere. This sounds just like car drivers who throw their McDonalds crap out the window.



Try cycling along the Leeds and Liverpool canal from the Liverpool end. The fences and hedges are festooned with bags of fermenting dog faeces.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Oct 2015)

MarkF said:


> Oh come on! I'd have that condition too if I was in the dog walking business. I am sure the owners think they are doing their bit............. handing over poo bags, not actually dealing with the poo. In real life, here's what happens.....van parks up, tailgate opens, excited dogs exit into woods and go crackers, 5/6/7+ running off everywhere. You think a person can visually track them all, never mind which ones are crapping?


You clearly have no idea what you are talking about here and are letting a cowboy or your obvious prejudice speak for you.

Don't worry tho there's plenty of company on here.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Oct 2015)

SD1 said:


> Well stop spouting off like one.


Do you spend your free time posting bucket-mouth comments under random YouTube clips?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Oh Mr Ambassador with such hyperbole, you spoil us.
> 
> Have you ever had a career as a columnist for the Daily's Mail or Express?


Hyperbole, really. Which bit of "out of control pets spoiling their enjoyment of public spaces, e.g. wrecking picnics, frightening children, and of having to deal with the disgusting ordure they too often leave behind." are you claiming is the hyperbole.

in one three hour period wandering about at a well known beauty spot in the Surrey Hills last Saturday I saw:

countless dogs off leads and out of control, i.e. not obeying commands of their owners.
3 or for dogs off leads and under control i.e. responding immediately and obediently to their owners commands
one picnic wrecked by two people's three dogs trampling all over it, upsetting plates and cups, and snatching food. The owners thought it was funny, the picnickers did not.
two children frightened by dogs, off leads and out of control, i.e. owners calling but being ignored by their mutts, approaching them.
one adult, ditto.
one other child knocked off their feet by a dog, off lead and out of control, bounding into them.
ordure deposits left uncollected
three occasions when I watched dog, off lead and ignoring owners commands, and at some distance from owner, taking a "dump" which the owner did not recover and remove.

I love dogs. Well trained, obedient dogs, who don't excrete where other people, especially children play. Which I is why, with my lifestyle,, I've never owned one.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Oct 2015)

When a dog has "the runs", as so many seem to do at times, exactly how does the owner pickup the near liquid stools?

Let me guess...


----------



## MarkF (2 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> You clearly have no idea what you are talking about here and are letting a cowboy or your obvious prejudice speak for you.



Must be a lot of cowboys on my dog route then, I must be very unlucky or I know what I am talking about. Most days I'll see 3-5 vans (often more) on the same stretch of roads, opposite access to the woods. They open the doors and the dogs leap out and go crazy, unless they have 20/20 vision, can swivel their heads 360 and have eyes like hammerhead shark, then they have no idea where those dogs are crapping.




SD1 said:


> I find this very odd. Although people don't clean up after their dogs. I have never ever seen dog poo bags left anywhere. This sounds just like car drivers who throw their McDonalds crap out the window.



The woods are festooned with bags of dog poo, hanging from tree branches, carefully tied, maybe it's the squirrels?


----------



## perplexed (2 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> When a dog has "the runs", as so many seem to do at times, exactly how does the owner pickup the near liquid stools?
> 
> Let me guess...



With a straw...


----------



## SD1 (3 Oct 2015)

vernon said:


> Try cycling along the Leeds and Liverpool canal from the Liverpool end. The fences and hedges are festooned with bags of fermenting dog faeces.


I don't doubt your post, I just find it odd behaviour after all they have bagged it.


----------



## SD1 (3 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Do you spend your free time posting bucket-mouth comments under random YouTube clips?


Are you sure your answering my post because that reply makes no sense at all


----------



## SD1 (3 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> When a dog has "the runs", as so many seem to do at times, exactly how does the owner pickup the near liquid stools?
> 
> Let me guess...



To the best of your ability with 2 to 3 poo bags. Like I do, unlike bone idol thoughtless dog owner do.


----------



## SD1 (3 Oct 2015)

MarkF said:


> 20/20 vision, can swivel their heads 360 and have eyes like hammerhead shark, then they have no idea where those dogs are crapping.
> 
> The woods are festooned with bags of dog poo, hanging from tree branches, carefully tied, maybe it's the squirrels?


I don't doubt your you, I just find it odd behaviour after all they have bagged it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Oct 2015)

SD1 said:


> To the best of your ability with 2 to 3 poo bags. Like I do, unlike bone idol thoughtless dog owner do.


Thus leaving it smeared all over the grass no? As I often used to find on the pitches I reffed on. (As well as more solid deposits)


----------



## SD1 (3 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Thus leaving it smeared all over the grass no? As I often used to find on the pitches I reffed on. (As well as more solid deposits)


If you put a decent effort in you wouldn't see it! And my dog wouldn't be on a pitch and it's assumed by everyone on this thread that you shouldn't let your dog crap on a football pitch.


----------



## vernon (3 Oct 2015)

SD1 said:


> If you put a decent effort in you wouldn't see it! And my dog wouldn't be on a pitch and it's assumed by everyone on this thread that you shouldn't let your dog crap on a football pitch.


 
Yes but some dog owners don't comply with assumptions.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2015)

SD1 said:


> If you put a decent effort in you wouldn't see it! And my dog wouldn't be on a pitch and it's assumed by everyone on this thread that you shouldn't let your dog crap on a football pitch.



So "everyone on this thread" = the righteous tiny minority whilst the majority let their mutts crap on the pubic pitches in public parks?


----------



## vernon (4 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> So "everyone on this thread" = the righteous tiny minority whilst the majority let their mutts crap on the pubic pitches in public parks?



Remember, you are dealing with the CC member formerly known as Brand. He was a nobber then and nothing seems to have changed with his new identity.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Oct 2015)

What really irritates me is Humans who crap in the mountains and don't clean up after themselves.

Esp' when my (sadly departed) dog found it and consumed a (to him) tasty snack.

Humans - need to be kept under more control.


----------



## Andy_R (4 Oct 2015)

and don't forget the bears that cr@p in the woods


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What really irritates me is Humans who crap in the mountains and don't clean up after themselves.
> 
> Esp' when my (sadly departed) dog found it and consumed a (to him) tasty snack.
> 
> Humans - need to be kept under more control.


Mine has even sussed their favourite spots to go and checks them out if I don't catch her in time.


----------



## MarkF (4 Oct 2015)

SD1 said:


> I don't doubt your post, I just find it odd behaviour after all they have bagged it.



They don't want to spend the rest of their walk carrying a bag of poo, who would? But I do. They bag it, tie it up on a tree and that's it, poo problem gone.


----------



## SD1 (6 Oct 2015)

vernon said:


> Try cycling along the Leeds and Liverpool canal from the Liverpool end. The fences and hedges are festooned with bags of fermenting dog faeces.


I recall that litter creates litter. The council needs to get it sorted. By A. Cleaning it up B cameras with photographs of offenders along the paths.


----------



## SD1 (6 Oct 2015)

MarkF said:


> They don't want to spend the rest of their walk carrying a bag of poo, who would? But I do. They bag it, tie it up on a tree and that's it, poo problem gone.


It goes in my shoulder bag. Even though I double wrap there is still a bit of a whiff in the bag but I put my butties in a box so it doesn't matter!!!


----------



## SD1 (6 Oct 2015)

vernon said:


> Remember, you are dealing with the CC member formerly known as Brand. He was a nobber then and nothing seems to have changed with his new identity.


I love you to!


----------



## Smurfy (6 Oct 2015)

Daventry to fine dog walkers who go out without poo bags

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-34439590


----------

